# High Country Journal..Wyoming



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This was my second attempt to write something , at the end of it , somehow , someway...I brought in some of the folks from the first story...so I wrote an ending to it and kinda made it a two part story / Book ?? damned if I know.. I just wrote what the weird dark spot in my brain said to do...

So...Coming to a PC Screen near you!!!...TA DA !!!

part 2 HCJ 

Thanks to the long hard efforts of NK you may be able to understand it...

Thanks NK


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

I have only read the first six pages ,awesome is all i can say. I love a story that can grab ones attention right from the start like yours does. :congrat:
you were stating you were getting bored with the story to finish the third insert of the story please continue with it. I would dearly love to see how you end it. keep up the great work and think of having it published .:wave:


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

:congrat: Hi, I'm pretty new here - came to read the fiction and decided to stick around. Just wanted to say that I've read about the first 10 pages and am hooked in already. Thanks for writing and posting! I have to be strong and wait until after dark tonight to read the rest, lol. Too much to do while there is daylight.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you both but the thanks really goes to NeiKid, he's the best editor around, of course he's the only one hahahah...I gave him a pile of misjointed words and he made a story out of it..

Thanks NK!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> Thank you both but the thanks really goes to NeiKid, he's the best editor around, of course he's the only one hahahah...I gave him a pile of misjointed words and he made a story out of it..
> 
> Thanks NK!!!


Actually - I had a couple of wonderful ladies edit the story after I did my work on it ... and I am still writing my own story for the forum :sssh:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Actually - I had a couple of wonderful ladies edit the story after I did my work on it ... and I am still writing my own story for the forum :sssh:


And you been on "MY" ass? well get to writing damnit!!... when ya have time I have another to send you...but maybe you need a rest?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> And you been on "MY" ass? well get to writing damnit!!... when ya have time I have another to send you...but maybe you need a rest?


:sssh: :sssh: :sssh:

I am still writing - a page or two, a chapter or two .. then I go back and re-read and find that I can add some new pieces to a chapter or paragraph to make it read better, then I go forward and write some more. I am only at 152 edits on the story and just under 50 pages, but, I feel like I am only at the beginning


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> :sssh: :sssh: :sssh:
> 
> I am still writing - a page or two, a chapter or two .. then I go back and re-read and find that I can add some new pieces to a chapter or paragraph to make it read better, then I go forward and write some more. I am only at 152 edits on the story and just under 50 pages, but, I feel like I am only at the beginning


Damn...now I really feel bad about the mess I dropped on you...:crossfinger:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Damn...now I really feel bad about the mess I dropped on you...:crossfinger:


But Hozay,you did a great job carrying a storyline through 150 pages! That's a great accomplishment! I know your story will be enjoyed by many! Keep writing! I'm looking forward to the next one! :congrat:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> But Hozay,you did a great job carrying a storyline through 150 pages! That's a great accomplishment! I know your story will be enjoyed by many! Keep writing! I'm looking forward to the next one! :congrat:


Well if it reads good it's because maybe?? you helped with the editing ?? lol...

glad you liked it....

As usual, no high tech stuff, little road warrior stuff.. just folks trying to get by as best a they can...

Thanks again GS


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hozay, that's what makes it a nice story...it's real stuff with real folks doing what they probably would do if the SHTF! 

Editing doesn't make a story. The quality of the storyline/plot is the product of the writer! Don't underestimate your talent!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Well.... I read it, I liked it, and that's all that matters to me. Nicely done, Hozay!! :2thumb: :melikey:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> Well.... I read it, I liked it, and that's all that matters to me. Nicely done, Hozay!! :2thumb: :melikey:


Thanks Harley that means a lot to me... 
HB


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

So.... when can we look forward to your next literary epic? :dunno:


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

we want more to read. again great job to all involved.:melikey:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> So.... when can we look forward to your next literary epic? :dunno:


Will send it to NeaKid soon..unless I hear a volunteer for editor?? hmmm GS?
NK?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You bet, Hozay. Send it over, I'll get through it as quickly as I can so everyone can enjoy your next story!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Well , NK and GS have it and hopefully will not have as much trouble with it as the others...

I also forgot to send the end to HCJ which NK now has and can post asap...

Sorry for that... I'm old and forgetful ...but still damn cute! ....if ya like grizzly's...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent!! :2thumb: 

Looking forward to your next story.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Excellent!! :2thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to your next story.


Thanks again to all, there is an ending coming to the mix, a wrap so to speak, but there is a translation issue between here and Canada!!..... I write American, they speak English... hey ????


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Third edit of Hozay's story is now complete and has been uploaded to the server. You can read the latest changes (including a new ending) off of the first posting.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Great read, I read it start to finish and want more. Thanks


----------



## WiseTioga (Nov 13, 2008)

Have read both of your stories. Very nice job. Very enjoyable reads. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to your next effort. Best wishes for continued success.
WT


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you..the next one is entitled "Free Republic if Texas 2015" and I think NK has it now I know it was pretty well edited and Mz GS got it and she worked it over a bit... so NK is sitting on it


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re booting!!*



HozayBuck said:


> This was my second attempt to write something , at the end of it , somehow , someway...I brought in some of the folks from the first story...so I wrote an ending to it and kinda made it a two part story / Book ?? damned if I know.. I just wrote what the weird dark spot in my brain said to do...
> 
> So...Coming to a PC Screen near you!!!...TA DA !!!
> 
> ...


*YES I gotz no shame!! this one will be on Amazon soon*


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hozay, you can no longer say that you are not a writer because you are and a darn good one at that. Thank you for both of these stories.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Sir, I just now finished reading it and all I can say is that it caught and kept my attention from the get and I honestly hated to see it end. I loved it Joe, so keep it up my Friend.

Dan


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

I must say, that was a different story. A 5 star story, yes. But sure a different ending!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

just finished reading. excellent


----------

